# Just had a chat with my vet about worming...



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

When I went into the vets a poster was up advertising another type of wormer so I asked which would be best. The receptionist didn't know so went to get a vet.

The vet who came out is brilliant with rabbits so I used the opportunity to ask whether the 9days or 28days is best.

She said that as my rabbits don't come into contact with any wild animals (none can get into my garden apart from birds) then if I do them for 28days I won't ever need to do them again in their lifetime ... result! :thumbup: (unless I were to introduce a new bun of course)

but... she said if my rabbits ate grass that other rabbits or animals could have potentially been (and weed on) then she advises 9days every 6 months as they could pick something up off the grass they eat. She said you could do the full 28days but its obviously more expensive and you'd still need to worm them regularly.

The other wormer was lapizole. She said they contain the same main ingredient but lapizole is liquid rather than a paste. It worked out cheaper for me to have panacur though so am sticking with that.

Hopefully this may help some of you who aren't sure about worming


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

tbh I worm my buns for 28 days every 6 months cos 9 days doesn't kill the ec parasite and as it is transferred through urine spores you could easily bring it in on your shoes or someone else could bring it in, or even another pet say cat or dog. But that is just my way of thinking, I would rather do it just in case and as I have seen a bun first hand go through this horrible illness I am so paranoid about mine catching it :eek6:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

My vet said the same. I did the 28day course and he said you wouldn't have to do it again, unless you brought another rabbit into the home. I guess if you work with rabbits or are in contact with any wild rabbits, the vet would probably recommend 28day course every 6 months. I wouldn't do a 9day course, too much evidence that its not effective.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry, I am clueless what you mean about the 28 days or 9 days. I have to admit that I haven't wormed Pickles or Amos. I have made an appointment with the vet on Thursday to have them wormed and nails cut and Pickles to have a myxi jab - Amos gets his second one in a few months. Dose the 28 days mean that the rabbits have to have the wormer for 28 straight days? If so, it is pointless really for me to go to the vet isn't it? Also - it will be really stressful for Pickles if I have to catch her every day to worm her as she is so nervous.
Thanks.
Jacqui


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah the 28 day course you need to do every day for 28 days, I find it easier to hide the panacur in some broccoli (my lots fav treat) that way they have eaten it before they even realise :thumbup:
When you worm you also have to bleach their enclosures on day 21 and 28 as this is the cycle of the ec bacteria and only bleach kills it


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks Bernie. I guess I will still go to my vet and get the worming stuff. I will try to put it on coriander - they both love that.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> Also - it will be really stressful for Pickles if I have to catch her every day to worm her as she is so nervous.
> Thanks.
> Jacqui


There's no way Alan will let me syringe something in his mouth so I'm going to put it on his treats. Lottie doesn't mind it but I'll be giving it to her on yoghurt drops cos she stresses easily too


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Great post guys I'm just in the middle of a 9 day course I'm putting the paste on a little spring greens and then rolling it up and feeding it to them. I have only ever done the 9 day courses  although keep hearing these mixed reviews. Volentering in the rescue centre has made me more parinoid, George has just had his 2nd mixi even tho the vacines licence for a year and there's not many cases in Devon. I think the majority of forum
users spend so much time with their buns they would know quiet early on


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

emzybabe said:


> Great post guys I'm just in the middle of a 9 day course I'm putting the paste on a little spring greens and then rolling it up and feeding it to them. I have only ever done the 9 day courses  although keep hearing these mixed reviews. Volentering in the rescue centre has made me more parinoid, George has just had his 2nd mixi even tho the vacines licence for a year and there's not many cases in Devon. I think the majority of forum
> users spend so much time with their buns they would know quiet early on


Hey hun, I really would recommend you continue for 28 days, cos that is the life cycle of the ec spore. So a 9 day course is in effect a waste of money  I to thought 9 days was enough until I saw a bun go down with ec within 24 hours, I now do a 28 day course every 6 months.


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

How much is the treatment?


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

After Rory's death, I have decided that I will always stick to the most effective wormer for Rags regardless of time and cost - beforehand, I may have been more blase about it but I couldn't bear to watch her go the same way as Rory did ! Not sure if the 28 day treatment Rags is currently on is lifetime or not though, as she does eat grass on the lawn and we do have cats in the garden from the neighbourhood (much to the boys' disgust, heh)....will have to ask my vet!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

it cost me £6.70 for a syringe of panacur, my buns are both under 2kg so they need 1 graduation a day, there are 18 graduations in each syringe. u can also buy it online. 

I will have a word with my vets on Tuesday as i'll be taking Miffy for her VHD jab, see what they say. my rabbits are on pavement, but I feed them fresh grass from the organic estate near me, and i spend a lot of time cleaning and cuddling the rescue rabbits so I would need to do every 6 months.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I've seen that you can buy panacur online for around £5. Can anyone recommend a good website for that? My vet charges £13 and as my rabbits are both over 2kg I need to give them both 2 clicks a day.

I think as long as you change your clothes and shoes before seeing your buns emzy they'd be ok but its up to each owner as to how much to do. Previous to Sugar being suspected of having EC I'd never heard of worming rabbits!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

pretty sure this is the company i brought it from last time Panacur Rabbit Oral Paste 5g - £3.82

does any1 know if rabbit borders are bothered about the rabbits being wormed before they arrive. Ive also never heard of a rescue worming routinely either only if theres a problem.

I always get changed and have a shower after being there lol


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> pretty sure this is the company i brought it from last time Panacur Rabbit Oral Paste 5g - £3.82
> 
> does any1 know if rabbit borders are bothered about the rabbits being wormed before they arrive. Ive also never heard of a rescue worming routinely either only if theres a problem.
> 
> I always get changed and have a shower after being there lol


One of the rescues near me states that before rehoming all rabbits are vaccinated against myxi and vhd, neutered and wormed. I don't think my local RSPCA branch worms though.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> pretty sure this is the company i brought it from last time Panacur Rabbit Oral Paste 5g - £3.82
> 
> does any1 know if rabbit borders are bothered about the rabbits being wormed before they arrive. Ive also never heard of a rescue worming routinely either only if theres a problem.
> 
> I always get changed and have a shower after being there lol


Thanks Emzy.

I don't think my local rescue worms their buns. All my rabbits have come from the same rescue since I was 12 and they'd never mentioned it to me before. It was only through here and when i changed vets that I'd heard about it


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> I've seen that you can buy panacur online for around £5. Can anyone recommend a good website for that? My vet charges £13 and as my rabbits are both over 2kg I need to give them both 2 clicks a day.
> 
> I think as long as you change your clothes and shoes before seeing your buns emzy they'd be ok but its up to each owner as to how much to do. Previous to Sugar being suspected of having EC I'd never heard of worming rabbits!


http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Panacur-Rabbit-Wormer-Paste-5g/productinfo/PANACURRAB/ They are a great company, they deliver really quick and they seem pretty reasonable on price. 

*Heidi*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Can someone tell me - if I were to buy this stuff - how do I know how much to give them. Does it come with instructions? Sorry for being so dim.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

jaxb05 said:


> Can someone tell me - if I were to buy this stuff - how do I know how much to give them. Does it come with instructions? Sorry for being so dim.


Do you know how much your rabbits weigh? On the syringe there are lines or clicks as I call them because the syringe clicks when you reach one.

If your buns weigh under 2kg then they'll need 1 click each. If they are over 2kg then 2 clicks


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Panacur Rabbit Wormer Paste 5g-Hyperdrug They are a great company, they deliver really quick and they seem pretty reasonable on price.
> 
> *Heidi*


Ordered from here last week and it arrived next day-thanks Heidi! I saved £50by buying it from here!

Worming is going ok so far. Alan is eating his treats with the paste on. Lottie has got wise though and won't touch her treats with it on so am having to syringe it into her mouth...poor girl! Just glad Alan is eating it as there's no way I'd be able to syringe it into him!


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

my vets had a big poster up under the reception desk today advertising panacur for rabbits the poster just said something like "did you know its just as important to worm your rabbits as it is your cats and dogs"


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> my vets had a big poster up under the reception desk today advertising panacur for rabbits the poster just said something like "did you know its just as important to worm your rabbits as it is your cats and dogs"


I was in the vets last week and saw loads of posters for it; i mentioned it to them and they said there had been a big surge in EC lately....wish i'd known before mind you !


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

fingers crossed everyones pets will be ok

they say u should worm during stressful times and also when adding a new bunny. 

Can anyone recommend a good disinfectant that would kill EC, I have some spray pet stuff at the mo that i use in their trays or anywhere weed on and some jays fluid for a really thorough clean about once a month.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> fingers crossed everyones pets will be ok
> 
> they say u should worm during stressful times and also when adding a new bunny.
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good disinfectant that would kill EC, I have some spray pet stuff at the mo that i use in their trays or anywhere weed on and some jays fluid for a really thorough clean about once a month.


Someone on here said that only bleach kills EC.

What I don't know though is how much bleach to water there should be that would kill EC but not harm the rabbits. Please could someone advise?


----------



## Zippstar (Sep 25, 2008)

AmyCruick said:


> Someone on here said that only bleach kills EC.
> 
> What I don't know though is how much bleach to water there should be that would kill EC but not harm the rabbits. Please could someone advise?


Hmm i read that pretty much any disinfectant could kill EC - [email protected] do a specific small animal hutch cleaner plus a small animal disinfectant spray - id try them first.


----------

